# Holiday Recommendation 2008



## DACMAN (20 Dec 2007)

Hi,
We're a family of 5, Kids range from 8 to 14, every year we go on a self-catering holiday, either Ireland  Wales or France , looking to spend next year in the sun lazing by a pool with a sandy beach nearby, somewhere within 4 hours flight time - dosen't have to be a package hol. I'd welcome first hand recommendations, length of stay would be between a week and 10 days, budget is up to 6K.

Thanks


----------



## Vee (20 Dec 2007)

go to portugual, the al garve!


----------



## Guest127 (20 Dec 2007)

second that. Ryanair flights should be no greater than 5 x 150 even after charges. rent a three bedroom apartment/ villa off one of the many rental companies and take a transfer from the airport to apartment. I used best days this  year [broken link removed] . cost for 5 from faro to say albufeira will be around €100 return. if you got to one of the bigger resorts albufeira, lagos or vilamoura  you probably won't need to rent a car as there will be plenty to do. Lagos is my fav but I also like albufeira.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Dec 2007)

I recommend one of the many campsites France has to offer and my suggestion would be La Sirene in Languedoc.  Was there this summer and its a fantastic place and miles of beach just 5mins drive up the road.


----------



## kellysayers (20 Dec 2007)

Sounds like perfect ages for Orlando but that is a longer flight! you could rent villa and get flights for your budget


----------



## ROSS (20 Dec 2007)

What about east coast of northern Spain maybe Salou or the nicer and smaller Cambrils. Fly into Reus or Bacelona. You have the brilliant Fortaventura theme park nearby and a day trip to the beautiful Barcelona also as an option. Of course, you say you want to stay by the pool so maybe day trips are the last thing you are looking for ! I know Salou gets mixed reports and it is dominated by our neighbours across the Irish Sea but soemtimes with the kids it's good to have options !!
We honeymooned in the Algarve and it is lovely once you pick a location suitable to your needs.
We also has a terrific sun holiday in Puerto del Carmen in Lanzarote. Try to get somewhere in the old town and walking distance to beach.
How about Italy - never been but have heard great reports.


----------



## Roscommon (28 Dec 2007)

Has anybody stayed in any of the 'Falcon holiday' villas and would the recommend.  They seem good value (private pool and car included in price).


----------



## Pee (28 Dec 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> second that. Ryanair flights should be no greater than 5 x 150 even after charges. rent a three bedroom apartment/ villa off one of the many rental companies and take a transfer from the airport to apartment. I used best days this year [broken link removed] . cost for 5 from faro to say albufeira will be around €100 return. if you got to one of the bigger resorts albufeira, lagos or vilamoura you probably won't need to rent a car as there will be plenty to do. Lagos is my fav but I also like albufeira.


 
Don't want to knock the Al Garve but I was there this year (July) for the first time and found it cold and very windy by the beach and pool - was in Lagos and maybe it's better a bit towards the East. Other than that it's a beautiful place and lovely food.

France is nice but the weather may not be as good, have you considered the Lake District in Italy -lovely place.


----------



## RainyDay (28 Dec 2007)

Pee said:


> have you considered the Lake District in Italy -lovely place.


When I looked into this, the prices seemed to be about double the equivalent in Spain & Portugal, i.e. €4.5k for a family of 2+1 for 2 weeks, compared to €2k for Spain or Portugal. Are these prices typical?


----------



## Pee (28 Dec 2007)

RainyDay said:


> When I looked into this, the prices seemed to be about double the equivalent in Spain & Portugal, i.e. €4.5k for a family of 2+1 for 2 weeks, compared to €2k for Spain or Portugal. Are these prices typical?


 
On our package holiday we did find the Lake District a bit more expensive but Ryanair fly into Milan and Venice from Shannon, Milan, Turin and Venice from Dublin so you might be able to do a DIY holiday a bit cheaper.


----------



## macnas (29 Dec 2007)

ryanair to biarritz and then here http://www.levieuxport.com/ ???


----------



## tosullivan (30 Dec 2007)

macnas said:


> ryanair to biarritz and then here http://www.levieuxport.com/ ???


great camp site but talikng to people who have been to this & La Sirene, the La Sirene is supposed to be better.

Fly in to Carcassonne


----------



## Marykate (28 Jan 2008)

Hi 
I'd hugely recommended Camping Sanguili (near Salou) in Spain. Tons to do for kids of all ages. Mobile homes and bungalows to rent. Near the beach. Fly with Ryanair to Reuss. It has a huge following with Irish families. 
Best


----------



## antimonarch (29 Jan 2008)

you should check out planos bay on the ionian island of zakyntos (zante) great spot for families of all ages


----------



## tosullivan (29 Jan 2008)

so what have you chosen?


----------



## DACMAN (29 Jan 2008)

tosullivan said:


> so what have you chosen?


Booked a Villa on the owners-direct website (incl Pool - near beach & Village) in Carvoeiro, Flying Ryanair - middle 2 Weeks in July costing €3.9K, I'll book a car as well. Thanks for all replies!!


----------



## Extraspin (31 Jan 2008)

Good choice. Stayed in Rocha Brava for a week in Sept 07. Carvoeiro is a beautiful spot


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Feb 2008)

Vee said:


> go to portugual, the al garve!


 
What would temperatures be like in al garve beinnging-middle of July. Usually go on hols in June to avoid the soaring temperatures. We like to do day trips and find it unfair on the kids dragging them round in very high temps.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Where is this "al garve" place?


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Feb 2008)

Somehere near Port Chagall, I think...


----------



## Leper (4 Feb 2008)

My Gawd, Dacman, if I had six grand to blow on a holiday, I would not be asking for advice on a forum like this = I'd be in the sun thinking about my next holiday.

Use your IMAGINATION man and failing that get some Holiday Brochures - they're free.

However, I'll give you some more free advice - Have several holidays on the money.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Browse www.tripadvisor.com too.


----------

